# Central Allied Lake



## CantCatchFish (Apr 11, 2005)

Anyone ever fish this lake? Its a private lake in Canton. My buddy just moved into a house on 55th and Harmont that is owned by central allied so I can now fish there. Any imformation on the lake will be appriciated. 

Thank you,
Kevin


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

if its the one surrounded by houses on 55th and has a creek that runs threw it,its a cory/strip pit.its over 150ft. deep in places.its small and has its own personal launch.it has all types of panfish,perch,bass,big carp,chubs,shiners,suckers,rockbass,and even walleyes.ive fished the creek and caught most of the fish i listed,except walleye.i have a buddy whose says he's got some in there.but i wouldn't eat the fish out of there unless you want cancer cause its kind of polluted,but you can still fish it.the perch i got in the creek were fairly big,around 8-10 inches.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Really!? I haven't been in there in almost 20 yrs. Back then, my buddy had a key to the front gate. I didn't fish then either. I've been trying to get in there for the last 6-8 yrs with no luck. I've heard somewhat recently that there is some pretty decent fish. Is your friends house right on the corner of 55th and Harmont, the NW corner? A friend of mine has lived there for alot of years, but I don't think he has access to the quarry. Also, I've lived in Canton for almost 50 yrs (about 5 mins from quarry) and that's the first I ever heard of "cancer" being attributed to fish there.....where's that come from? If ya ever need company, give me a shout:winter or summer!!! Summer can be a pain, jet skis and so forth.


----------



## CantCatchFish (Apr 11, 2005)

My buddy house is on harmont right next to the corner house. The lake is in his back yard. Well basically, his property ends before the lake and central allied owns the lakeside property. I have shorefished there a couple of times and all we catch from shore is small perch, blugill, and tiny bass. As far as I can tell it seems to be a shallow flat right offshore. I've been wanting to get a boat out but I dont see it being deep enough to launch my 15' trihaul there and I don't know of any other spots to launch at. I've been told there is big bass and huge perch in there. I wonder how the ice bite is there? I have never ice fished before but im ready to learn.


----------



## Investigator Bass (May 4, 2018)

This is my main spot. Anyone OGF members fishing here? I got a nice bass last night.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I used to swim in there about 60yrs grew up on harrisburg rd, across from where maggoireis is now.back. never ever heard the cancer thing, would love to troll for eyes in that pool.


----------



## bassclef (Jul 25, 2013)

CantCatchFish said:


> I don't know of any other spots to launch at.


There aren't any. As you know, it's a private lake and there are no ramps for public/neighborhood use. 

That flat you mention usually holds some of the biggest carp I've seen in my life. Great fun on the fly rod. 



CantCatchFish said:


> I've been told there is big bass and huge perch in there.


You were told correctly.


----------



## cootmap2 (Nov 1, 2011)

North end is shallow.where the power lines cross the lakeit is 5 feet deep. Drops off to around 60feet deep. Drage line could not raise boom under power lines. That’s what made the hump.drops off fast there. Lots of fish in that area. The Middlebranch creek flows in to north end. Ice is usually not safe from current.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

so is there a way to pay to fish there? I,d just love to troll for walleye there.


----------



## cootmap2 (Nov 1, 2011)

No all private


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

After the past history of the pit, I'll bet no trespassing is highly enforced.

http://www.cantonrep.com/article/20120817/NEWS/308179878


----------



## Investigator Bass (May 4, 2018)

cootmap2 said:


> Drage line could not raise boom under power lines.


That makes alot of sense. Newbie angler here so I don't have much experience yet, but a fellow boater on the water told me to try the power lines and it's been paying off well. There are big fish in this lake I know it, I've witnessed two bass lost that easily would have marked 5 lbs.



bountyhunter said:


> so is there a way to pay to fish there? I,d just love to troll for walleye there.


I don't have access to a ramp to get your boat in or we would be going out. When I got the finder from you we talked about those walleye. I have spent a little time trolling some deep running cranks but nothing yet. I need to see one pulled out of there, there has to be walleye in there.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,B ,hi, though about you last week I drove across that area going to 55th st, .


----------

